# ADBA show SoCal Nov. 2010



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I've got a ton of shots to post. Here's a few shots of Earl that I DIDN'T take of him winning Puppy 6-9 months. I'll post a ton of shots later. 
Cheers,

Earl with his 1st Place Blue Ribbon.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Earl got himself a blue ribbon!


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Photogenic little man!


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice lookin dog, congrats on pwinning the puppy class


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Swweeeettt!!!!!! Congrats Earl!!!! Are you guys going back out tomorrow?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I love how you made it known you DIDN'T take these shots LMAO!!!! GO EARL!!!! He looks so good and look at my sweet cheeks at a confirmation show hahahaha Well deserved win!!! Lisa will be proud


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> I love how you made it known you DIDN'T take these shots LMAO!!!! GO EARL!!!! He looks so good and look at my sweet cheeks at a confirmation show hahahaha Well deserved win!!! Lisa will be proud


Damn it!! I hate when I show up on the net! Regardless, I still love you honey buns!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Damn it!! I hate when I show up on the net! Regardless, I still love you honey buns!


The look on your face is just PRICELESS Doug .... It's saying I said I was never going to go to one of these damn things how did I end up here LOL I expect to see a whole bunch more of these pretty ribbons to come in the near future hell a whole wall full!!! :rofl: (honey buns) :hug:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Swweeeettt!!!!!! Congrats Earl!!!! Are you guys going back out tomorrow?


Yes, we'll be out tomorrow. We only did the mooring show today due to prior commitments. Hopefully we'll do both shows tomorrow.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats good luck tomarrow.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow congrats to Earl, I can't believe how big he is already!!! I guess I should remind myself, that these pups were born right before my son was... It just doesn't seem like that should be so grown up already!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW great looking dog , hows he bred? lol

Good luck tomorrow and congrats on your win yesterday, we are so proud of Earl!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

congratulations you guys! Looks like my red dog had a bunch of fun!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome keep up the great work


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats on the win, hope today brings more blue ribbons and maybe a trophy or two!!

Good looking dog ya got there!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos I shot at the shows on Sunday.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a few photos I shot at the shows on Sunday.


Great shot of Bree! Congrats to her on her win out there!

Good to see Mav he is looking fabulous!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

How did Earl do Sunday??

GREAT pictures!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> How did Earl do Sunday??
> 
> GREAT pictures!!!


Earl got two more blue ribbons, but no trophies. Bree won the puppy class in the morning show and went on to win Best In Show. Here's a few more shots.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats on the first in all three shows you entered is pretty awesome. You took some amazing pictures, there was a lot of great looking dogs out there.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

bet some of the shelterd dogs LOVED that train haha GREAT JOB on the win!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Earl is looking awesome and doing awesome as it seems.. keep up the good work you 2


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

awesome I can see you getting that champion title very quickly


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the photos!!! The fact that most have natural ears tells me a lot. Theres a quiet confidence in a dog that is long thinly muscled and has natural ears. When you know your dog has the goods you don't need to toughen it up with spiked collars and pointy ears.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweet!!! congrats on all the blue ribbons!!

You and Earl are starting it off right!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

All very handsome dogs.Who is Mavs owner?He is a great looking dog


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

dixieland said:


> All very handsome dogs.Who is Mavs owner?He is a great looking dog


Dan AKA DanGrizz ownes Maverick, but he was owned and if I'm not mistaken bred by Andy of OFK.


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats on the win......he looks good...keep up the good work


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few more.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Swwweeeetttt more pics 

Yes Mav was bred by Andy (OFK)


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

A few more.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Dan AKA DanGrizz ownes Maverick, but he was owned and if I'm not mistaken bred by Andy of OFK.


that's who I thought it was.I ain't ever seen a dog come outta OFK's that i didn't like.


----------

